# LL route GPS coordinates



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Use these coordinates at your own risk. These are routes that I use to navigate around the lake. I try to use as few waypoints as possible. Some of these routes have been tested more than others, and you never know if any stumps are lurking below. These are loaded on my Lowrance HDS5, and the lines are on my screen permanently. In other words, you have to load these routes once, and it requires no additional effort. It's kind of like a road system, and when I get close to that route, then I see the line on the screen, and I can drive on top of the line. I'm still testing these, so let us know if you see anything dangerous on these routes.

I'm having a really hard time putting these points on Google maps. Maybe someone else can figure it out and post an image for us.

This route is from the east side of Pine Island to Memorial point, over the 190 road bed and to the tip of Indian Hills. The route can be used in reverse for those travelling from mid-lake to Pine Island. Mark B helped with this one.

N 30 40.293', W 095 03.245' 
N 30 41.592', W 095 04.336' 
N 30 42.515', W 095 06.090'
N 30 43.283', W 095 06.560'
N 30 44.959', W 095 06.151'

Note: there is a stump that is located just west of this route between coordinate #2 and #3. You will not hit it if you stay on the route, but I wanted you to be aware of it. The stump is located at approximately N 30 42.192', W 095 05.584'

My next route goes straight across the lake from Cape Royale to Memorial Point. It intersects with coordinate #2 above. Then you can decide to north to the road bed or south to the island.

N 30 39.600', W 095 06.438'
N 30 41.592', W 095 04.336'

This route goes from Cape Royale to the west side of Pine Island. If I already emailed the stump coordinates to you, then you already have this one.

N 30 39.067', W 095 06.898' 
N 30 38.668', W 095 06.084'
N 30 39.257', W 095 04.462'
N 30 39.703', W 095 03.789'


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work Danny (and Mark). Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thank You*

Wow thanks guys. As soon as I get my new replacement HDS next week hopefully from Tulsa, I'll get these entered.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is a map that I drew. It was done free-hand (not GPS coordinates), but it gives you a rough idea of these routes.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, for the help, guys! I'm entering them tonight!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have traveled your route shown from the island to Memorial Point, and on to Indian Hill peninsula point many times. I am attaching a map that I also say use at your own risk, but I trust it. During the Rita drawdown, I cut stumps in the red area of the map by Memorial Point. The lake was down 4', and I cut close to the water level. The area between the 2 lines was clear of any stumps. I feel very safe running from Memorial Point to the island, but it seems more scary the other direction. Be aware that there are MANY stumps outside of the lines around Memorial Point, I could only cut so many. There is a small inlet there on Memorial point that has had a beached sailboat in it for years; that inlet shows on this map. 

One of the stumps I cut had a big blade from a prop deeply embedded in it that was at eye level as I cut it down.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work Danny. Users please use caution around Memorial Point. I try to put the stern on an old catamaran in the creek when heading to the island.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great stuff Danny O and WBF,MB, really helpful.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Nice work Danny. Users please use caution around Memorial Point. I try to put the stern on an old catamaran in the creek when heading to the island.


Exactly, Mark. What I called an old beached sailboat in post # 6 is your old catamaran.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks again for all of the hard work and valuable info. 

I was wondering if anyone has ever put together any GPS routes for the Penwaugh area? I'm never truly comfortable running through there. Would appreciate any input.

SDH


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Danny O, great info!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I plugged the route from the cape to memorial and from the west island to the cape in my hand held. Thanks Danny O, those are very helpful.


----------



## Dono (Mar 29, 2011)

*LL Google Earth Image*

Danny, I plugged your GPS coordinates into Google Earth and drew the following Image. You can do this with your GPS by downloading it and using Google earth to do all this automatically, I've done it with my Garmin. Anyway, killed some time and came up with this from your coordinates.


----------

